# New 28 RSS



## Georgeent (Mar 29, 2004)

Found this website about a week ago. Was planning to buy anyway but the stuff I read here clinched it. Just brought home our new 28 RSS. No oven. This is our first RV so I'll probably have questions I'll be looking for answers to. Great site!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Welcome aboard and congrats on your new Camper! We really enjoy our 28RSS, hope to be even happier after our trip next week too! Don't hesitate to join in the fun here either!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Welcome aboard, great group here!!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome to OUTBACKERS!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

IWe just purchased an 2004 28rss and ours has an oven. It is our 1st RV so I can't tell you if it will be used as an oven or a bread storage area. We get ours next week.

Thor


----------



## Phil (Mar 15, 2004)

Georgeent,

I have a 2003 28rss and wouldn't trade it for anything. Congratulations on your new purchase, you won't be disappointed.

Phil


----------

